# Touch-wiz features vs Cyanogen



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

will cyanogen have access to features like s-voice and s-beam? Or will they b removed when flashing custom aosp roms?


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Odds are Cyanogen would remove them... but assuming they aren't dug into the ROM I would imagine you can just pull the S-Voice and S-Beam APKs and move them to the Cyanogen ROM.
I could be wrong, but hopefully this is how that works out.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> Odds are Cyanogen would remove them... but assuming they aren't dug into the ROM I would imagine you can just pull the S-Voice and S-Beam APKs and move them to the Cyanogen ROM.
> I could be wrong, but hopefully this is how that works out.


yea, because i think some of those features are useful. like the eye watching screen timeout thing.


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Who knows at this point. They will probably have to be done as separate apks. Not only that the head of the CM team works for Samsung so he may want to keep things separate rather than have people complain either at work or in the overall modding community


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Svoice is really just another rebranded service. I think Vlingo. S-beam is just rebranded NFC. The file transfer bs could be done without the marketing name. It just uses nfc to transfer files over wifi direct. Same ability the Nexus can do.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

yarly said:


> Svoice is really just another rebranded service. I think Vlingo. S-beam is just rebranded NFC. The file transfer bs could be done without the marketing name. It just uses nfc to transfer files over wifi direct. Same ability the Nexus can do.


NFC isnt a service its a standard that s-beam uses. and sbeam has more features than standard android beam.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> NFC isnt a service its a standard that s-beam uses. and sbeam has more features than standard android beam.


I'm well aware of what NFC is. However, everything s-beam does is just an application as I mentioned by saying things like transferring files using things already built into the Android API. Either a ROM developer could add that or a third party application could do that.

Software wise, but all that can be implemented without "s-beam"


----------



## Afbengochea (May 14, 2012)

The smart stay app that keeps the screen on already has an app like it on the play store. It's called iseeyou


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Afbengochea said:


> The smart stay app that keeps the screen on already has an app like it on the play store. It's called iseeyou


Interesting, thanks!

That said, I find that the Samsung version doesn't work all that well. I often have the screen turn off on me while I'm reading whether it's day or night (moreso at night). I've even seen it flash the eye icon up and then turn the screen off 3 seconds later. So I'm not exactly a fan of the feature as it's implemented now.


----------



## ibrahima (Aug 10, 2011)

The features wouldn't magically stay, you would have to hope that developers could reimplement them separately (some of the Touchwiz features have been replicated in third party apps already). I guess depending on whether they depend on features in the Touchwiz version of the framework the APKs could just work on AOSP ROMs but I would guess that some of them would be tied to the Touchwiz framework.


----------

